# Outlaw Ghost Boat



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone have one or know anyone that wants to sell one?
I'm in search of one or two.
I don't want a standard coffin I need one like this.
Anyone?
I sold two of them five or so years ago and never should have done it..DANG IT!
Thanks.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL, I tried to google them to see what exactly they were and first thing I got was your post from 2006 selling them. Doesn't look like they'll be very easy to find. Good luck.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> LOL, I tried to google them to see what exactly they were and first thing I got was your post from 2006 selling them. Doesn't look like they'll be very easy to find. Good luck.


Same here. There's two in NE! LMAO!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't you have a buddy who builds boats? Tell him to get busy building one for you.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll bet Pumpgunner could build you one.


----------

